# Free Public Program on Coyotes of Northeast Ohio



## Ohio News RSS

AKRON, OH - Whether reviled or revered, coyotes are very clever and adaptive animals. This is proven by their opportunistic and creative instincts to find food and habitat in a wide array of environments. Learn more about coyotes in Ohio during a free public program on Thursday, January 9th, 2014 from 6:30 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. The program will take place at the ODNR Division of Wildlife District Three Headquarters, 912 Portage Lakes Drive, Akron.More...

More...


----------

